# Inclined Chair Lift



## classicT (Mar 2, 2020)

I have a proposal to install an inclined chair lift in an existing 2-story R-2 senior living facility. Facility was constructed under the UBC; however current adopted code is the 2015 I-Codes.

2nd story serves 4-units/8-occ. and has a total area of approximately 1800sf; thus, it was not required to be on an accessible route at original construction.

The ownership now desires to add an accessible use element to the 2nd story. Ownership indicates that they have sufficient accessible units to accommodate tenants with need for ground level units, but is seeking to provide the chair lift to provide access for visitation between residents (i.e. - less mobile resident going to a resident on a upper floor).

From my perspective, I am concerned about impeding egress. Stairway is an interior exit access stairway with a width of 44-inches. Proposed chair lift projects 15-in (when folded), which creates a choke point in the egress pathway of 29-in.

While the number of occupants (8) is relatively low, I also know that they are not agile/fast movers, and the loss of one side of the stairway when the chair obstructs seems risky.

To support my disapproval, I am looking to IBC Section 1011.2, which indicates that inclined chair lifts may restrict the clear passage in Group R-3 or _*within*_ Group R-2 dwelling units. As this is a shared means of egress and not within a dwelling unit, it does not fall under Exception #3; therefore, the required width and capacity of the stairway remains a requirement.

*1011.2 Width and Capacity*
The required capacity of _stairways _shall be determined as specified in Section 1005.1, but the minimum width shall be not less than 44 inches (1118 mm). See Section 1009.3 for accessible _means of egress stairways_.
*Exceptions:*

_Stairways _serving an _occupant load _of less than 50 shall have a width of not less than 36 inches (914 mm).
_Spiral stairways _as provided for in Section 1011.10.
Where an incline platform lift or stairway chairlift is installed on _stairways _serving occupancies in Group R-3, or within _dwelling units _in occupancies in Group R-2, a clear passage width not less than 20 inches (508 mm) shall be provided. Where the seat and platform can be folded when not in use, the distance shall be measured from the folded position.

Agree or disagree? Any input to share?


----------



## cda (Mar 2, 2020)

My WAG,,,

No fire sprinklers?


----------



## classicT (Mar 2, 2020)

cda said:


> My WAG,,,
> 
> No fire sprinklers?


Correct, non-sprinkled Type V-B.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 2, 2020)

I would not allow it.
Firefighters/Paramedics will also have issues with stretchers/gurneys.


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 3, 2020)

Any room for a LULA?


----------



## classicT (Mar 3, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> Any room for a LULA?


Possibly, but that is not what they want. 

In order to discuss a LULA, I first have to reject the chair lift (which I intend to do).


----------



## Sleepy (Mar 3, 2020)

Ty J, I think you are on good ground.  I also don't see anything in 1005.7, Encroachment, to provide any relational for a reduced clearance on the stair.


----------



## Msradell (Mar 3, 2020)

As a point of reference, I've seen some that actually turn a 90° corner at the top and bottom when they get there so they are not protruding into the stairway ( only the rail protrudes). Could this be an option for this installation?


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 4, 2020)

you are correct that they can be parked, the rail then serving as a handrail.


----------



## classicT (Mar 4, 2020)

Msradell said:


> As a point of reference, I've seen some that actually turn a 90° corner at the top and bottom when they get there so they are not protruding into the stairway ( only the rail protrudes). Could this be an option for this installation?


Unfortunately, it is not an option at this location. The bottom stairway landing (4'x4') has doors on two walls.


----------

